# Canon HG21 Camcorder using Pixela Imagemixer 3



## spinifex74 (Jan 26, 2009)

Not sure if this is the correct are to post this, but here goes:

I have a canon HG21 HDD camcorder - records in Full HD resolution - it was supplied with Pixela Imagemixer ver 3.0.... this program is useless 
I understand many of the other camcorder brands also use this crap program

I have updated it from the Pixela website, to the absolute latest version

I can't download the camcorder vids onto my computer. the only solution was found thru these forums...... to rename the "Haali" media splitter folder, use I/mix 3 to download vids from camcorder, then rename the folder back again (so that my existing media players can access that codec, for other vid files i want to play)

Once the vid files (in MPEG2 TS format) are on my computer, I can't seem to actually DO anything with the I/Mix program 
The inbuilt I/Mix player doesn't play my vids correctly - they play very jerky and broken, like every second or third frame is missing and the sound is wrong too, and I can't work out how to convert the MPEG2 TS files, into normal MPEGs so that any of my other media players will play them 

I've downloaded the instruction manual from the Pixela website, but it is useless also... it doesn't go into any detail for settings, or how to convert the files to something more common and compliant.

I do not yet have a Blu-Ray / HD burner installed on my comp - this is something I am looking at purchasing later... but since the blank discs are close to $10 each, I cannot afford to use the "trial-and-error" method of using IMix3 to burn HD discs, and try to view them on my DVD player/TV to see if they play correctly.

Important point to note: The vids all play back perfectly on the camcorder screen itself... so they have definitely not been corrupted or filmed using the wrong setting.

After spending countless hours trawling internet forums and websites, it seems that NOBODY on the planet can use this program successfully, or is happy with it

Surely the big-brand camera companies should be liable, for bundling crap software with their products, that nobody seems to be able to use ???

PS: the ONLY contact details i can find, for Pixela Imagemixer, is an international number to japan...... i cannot find a toll-free number to use...... i am in Australia, so a US or other-country toll-free number is of no use to me 

Nowhere on the camcorder packaging did it indicate that videos are recorded in a non-standard format that would NOT play back using standard media players available for the majority of computer users throughout the world.

I don't feel I should be forced to buy a different program to first download the vids, and then watch them on my computer, then edit them, then burn them........

Any suggestions or help is appreciated


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Download a trial version of either one of the Sony Vegas range (Vegas 8 is the top of the Sony line) or Adobe Premiere Elements 7 and see if they will accept your TS format files - pretty sure Vegas will, Adobe definitely accepts TS files from Sony cameras. You can then edit them and output them as standard MPEG2 files or HD files. If you like Vegas, have a look at the range - Vegas Studio Platinum seems OK for its price - Premiere Elements has more features than the lower end Vegas.


----------



## spinifex74 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks mate - I will do that and have a look at them - but that will only help me in terms of authoring/burning the files....... it doesn't solve the problem of actually GETTING the files from the camcorder onto the computer in the first place ?

As i said, i shouldn't be forced into purchasing MORE software just to use the camera, because the software provided with the camcorder doesn't work.... i mean, its a $2000 camera, FFS !!!

If it was some crap no-name brand c'corder, I would accept that it mite come with crap software.... but this is Canon, FFS 

Will definitely look at those programs tho.... but anybody else have any suggestions ?


----------



## spinifex74 (Jan 26, 2009)

update

Adobe Premiere Elements 7 does not accept the mpeg2 TS files that the camcorder produces

any other suggestions ?


----------



## glswanson (Apr 20, 2009)

April, 2009

I am wondering if you have had any luck with getting information about downloading videos from the Canon Camcorder to PC. The comment mentions that the ImageMixer 3 SE software provided with your Canon Camcorder does not work. My VIXIA HF10 Canon Camcorder came without the ImageMixer Software and I have not been able to get the CD from Canon, Pixela nor the vendor (Future Shop). Looks like it doesn't work anyway! Too late to return camera. Help!!! 

Glenn


----------



## murls (Jun 2, 2009)

I have just bought the Canon HG 21 recently and have had similar problems. The downloading of files to my home computer was slow using imagemixer and then the quality of playback was awful. Jumpy and sound was out of synch. When I loaded imagemixer on to my more modern work computer things were much better and I got really good quality playback. I found the image mixer program difficult to use for editing and there was little help available online. Big problems when I tried to burn to disc. The file type was unacceptable. In the end I had to download a trial file converter program and this worked but I was unable to play DVD on stand alone DVD player. However it did work on computer - but quality not as good. A really frustrating time considering the cost of the camera and the lack of help available. Pity such a good camera is not so well supported.


----------

